# Wachsen Flossen nach?



## krallowa (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo und guten Morgen,

habe mir günstig einen kleinen Koi zugelegt und jetzt gesehen das seitlich eine Flosse wesentlich kleiner ist als auf der anderen Seite.
Wachen die nach, er hat keine Probleme damit zu schwimmen, sieht nur seltsam aus.
Er ist von den neuen auch der aktivste und frechste, frisst mit den Großen, also keine Beeinträchtigung.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Doc (2. Juni 2015)

Hi,

die wächst sogar momentan nach - vll. hatte er einmal eine Verletzung.


----------



## krallowa (2. Juni 2015)

Danke,

dann brauch ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen, er frisst, er schwimmt und alles ist ok.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2015)

Hi,

so gut gings den Koi da wo sie vorher waren aber net. Der Shusui ist extrem mager (Riesenkopf, aber kaum Körper)

MfG Frank


----------



## Ansaj (2. Juni 2015)

Da stimme ich Frank zu. Deshalb waren sie wohl auch so günstig. Hoffentlich erholen sie sich bei dir, Ralf. Und haben keine __ Würmer.
Wenn die Flosse nur verletzt war, heilt das ohne Probleme wieder. Wenn es allerdings ein Geburtsfehler ist, kannst du dagegen eh nichts machen und es schränkt ihn ja auch nicht ein.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## krallowa (2. Juni 2015)

Hey,

mit dem Körperbau habt ihr völlig Recht, sahen nicht so klasse aus die Kois.
Der Kleine mit der "Spezialflosse" ist auch der einzige der noch zu sehen ist und der sich am Fressen beteiligt.
Mist, geiz ist nicht geil sondern *******.
Hoffe das wenigstens der durchkommt.
Von dreien ist nur der zu sehen, die beiden anderen waren auch sehr dünn.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## troll20 (2. Juni 2015)

Bei 35 K Liter läst es sich bestimmt gut verstecken. Manche sind halt schüchtern und brauchen etwas länger. 
Wie schon geschrieben die Flosse sollte nachwachsen 

LG René


----------



## krallowa (16. Juni 2015)

Hier ein kleines update,

einige werden mich jetzt für sehr bekloppt halten, andere vielleicht nicht.
Der 3-Flossenfisch, von uns lieb gemeint Flossi genannt, wächst und gedeiht seit dem ersten Tag.
Der auf dem 2. Bild unten rechts zu sehende ganz silberne ist leider am 2. Tag gestorben 
Aber zu meiner Überraschung ist gestern der am Anfang sehr dünne Shusui wieder aufgetaucht, nicht mehr so dünn und topfit.
Wie geil ist das denn, vor 14 Tagen eingesetzt, nie wieder gesehen und jetzt wieder schön voll gefressen und agil im Teich sichtbar.
Und jetzt kommt der Hammer, eigentlich waren es 4 Kois, nur leider war der letzte (weiß mit rotem Punkt auf dem Rücken) sofort nach dem Einsetzen verschwunden und ich hatte ihn schon abgeschrieben, daher auch nicht hier erwähnt.
Heute stehe ich um 22 Uhr am Teich zum Durchzählen (ja voll bekloppt) und was sehe ich, den kleinen weißen gemeinsam mit dem Shusui, herrlich.
Das war mir einen meiner besten Grappa wert, meine Frau hat mich für bescheuert erklärt als ich mit dem Schnaps zum Teich gegangen bin.
Hoffe das die Kois durchkommen, bitte kauft keine Fische nur weil sie günstig sind.
Ich werde ganz sicher nicht mehr mit der "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität kaufen.
Einen schönen Abend noch
Ralf


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> Hoffe das die Kois durchkommen, bitte kauft keine Fische nur weil sie günstig sind.
> Ich werde ganz sicher nicht mehr mit der "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität kaufen.


Ralf, bei mir wäre der Grund ein ganz anderer gewesen . 
Ich hätte sie gekauft, weil sie so unterernährt aussahen, sowas muß ich immer retten 
Geht mir mit Blumen auch so, ich nehme immer die, die keiner mehr will, und freue mich, wenn ich sie aufgepäppelt
habe. Gelingt aber auch nicht immer


----------



## krallowa (16. Juni 2015)

Das Problem ist nur, wenn man die kleinen unterernährten kauft ist der Verkäufer auf dem richtigen Weg.
Kauft sie keiner, wird er sie nicht los und geht (hoffentlcih) pleite.


----------



## jolantha (16. Juni 2015)

Nun, ich kaufe sowas ja nicht kommentarlos , in Baumärkten, wo vertrocknete Blumen rumstehen frage ich ganz laut nach
einer Gießkanne, und im Außenbereich nach einem Schlauch . ( oder nach dem Marktleiter )
Wenn ich einen kranken Fisch sehe, bitte ich den Verkäufer diesen separat zu setzen, und zu behandeln . 
Für manche Leute bin ich dann einfach nur peinlich, aber die Meinung dieser Leute interessiert mich wenig.


----------



## krallowa (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo Jolantha,
leider ist die Realität die, das der kleine Verkäufer und selbst der Marktleiter keinen Einfluss auf den Einkauf haben, da zählen die Verkaufszahlen, die du steigerst.
Fische die im Baumarkt krank aussehen werden nach Feierabend weggeworfen, egal ob tot oder nicht.
Peinlich ist dem kleinen Verkäufer, der aber leider nichts zu sagen hat.
Ich bin einfach nur froh das 3 von 4 Fischen wieder da sind und besser aussehen als beim Kauf.
Sicher lächeln hier die Koibesitzer die sich einen Fisch weiter über meiner Vorstellungskraft kaufen, mir egal.


----------



## der_odo (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
so leid einem die Fische tun: bitte nicht diese Fische kaufen! Wenn der Laden die los geworden ist, wird der Verkäufer sich neue kaufen und das Leid wird nie ein Ende haben.
Man kann ja den Verkäufer ansprechen und ihn bitten die Fische zu füttern. Wenn er nicht einsichtig ist, kann man ihn auch wegen Tierquälerei anzeigen.
Das geht heut zu Tage ganz leicht und bequem auch online....


----------



## krallowa (13. Juni 2016)

Guten Morgen.

kleines update zum Fisch mit verkümmerter Flosse.
Er lebt immer noch und dazu noch sehr gut gewachsen, Flosse ist NICHT nachgewachsen, schient ihn aber auch nicht zu stören.
Er frisst gierig und lässt sich auch nicht von den anderen vertreiben.
Meine Tochter freut sich und sagt wir haben einen Inklusionsteich, also alles gut mit dem (nicht mehr ganz) so Kleinen.
MfG
Ralf

P.s. der helle in der Mitte ist es.


----------



## krallowa (13. Juni 2016)

Ach übrigens,
von den 4 gekauften ist das der einzige der jetzt noch im Teich ist.
Der hat wahrscheinlich schon früh lernen müssen sich durchzukämpfen.


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2016)

krallowa schrieb:


> Hallo Jolantha,
> leider ist die Realität die, das der kleine Verkäufer und selbst der Marktleiter keinen Einfluss auf den Einkauf haben, da zählen die Verkaufszahlen, die du steigerst.
> Fische die im Baumarkt krank aussehen werden nach Feierabend weggeworfen, egal ob tot oder nicht.



Neeeee, stimmt nicht so ganz, der Baumarkt, in dem ich letztes Jahr meinen Zwergenaufstand wegen des verletzten Koi gemacht habe,
hat den Fischverkauf eingestellt.
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es an meinem Gezeter lag, oder woran sonst, aber auf jeden Fall gibts da keine Fischlis mehr 
Aber schön, daß es Deinem noch gut geht


----------

